# Audio loc and speaker ohm confusion



## csk415 (Jan 31, 2015)

Its been quite a few years since I tackled audio installs. My daughter got a 2014 cruze and wants a sub put in. The things that have me stumped are which brand loc to use and how to wire speaker to match amp load impedance. I have seemed to search and research my self into audio coma. Here's a short list of what I have to go with factory stereo. There are probably some better options but I got the sub and amp from a friend for $100. 
1 kicker 2ohm CVR12 dual voice coil
Pioneer gm7200 800w amp
Truconnex TCLOC2 (got from best buy)
Amp install kit (has 4 gauge power wire)

Will the loc I got be ok? Since the amp is mono and only has 1 speaker input do I need to hook the loc up to both rear speaker wires? The one I bought seems easier since I can use the speaker wires by the hood latch. Or, should I have gone a different route on the loc. The PAC loc aa gm44 seems to referenced a lot on this site. But it has more rca outputs than I need.

When it comes to the speaker and amp. With the speaker I can wire parallel for a 1ohm load or in series for a 4 ohm load. The load impedance on the amp is 4ohm (2-8ohm allowable). Common sense says to wire in series for the 4 ohm load but what will happen if I go parallel for 1ohm? Will I fry the amp, speaker, or both?

Sorry for such a long post. Just researching before I dive into this.
I attached the specs for amp.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The differences are 1 with the Pac LOC you pull the Head Unit out and Install the LOC inconjuction with the 44 pin Audio Harness and have to reinsert the H.U. with consideration for your extra wiring and PAC LOC it is a Tight space .. the other you have to find the correct rear speaker wires to tap into to run a pair of wires to a LOC or streight to the amp if the amp has High inputs .. piece of pie .. there is an updated Pic of the 44 pin harness now and should be better able to read it .. Nick posted that up Today .. and Maybe Danny Moved IT to the Audio and Electronics Forum , but if he has not it is in the General discussion forum ..


There is also a Pic and Diagram of the correct wires to tap into at the left hand side kick plate.

Make sure you have the correct wires for the speaker before you attach to an amp !


----------



## csk415 (Jan 31, 2015)

Did some more searching on CT and have decided that the loc I have is what I'll use. Still need to know if I need to splice into both rear speakers.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Good call.... if you are going from the kick panel .. Lower frequecies are utilized on the rear 2 channels .. get back with me when you come across the wires to tap into .. so you are absolutely certain of the color combinations .. oh yeah have a spair speaker handy in order to test these specific Speaker wires !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 136401
you will need this !


----------



## csk415 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yup, going through kick panel. Haven't started yet due to some crappy weather. Getting all my info now so that I'm not asking later when trying to doi nstall. I'll go over the pic and see what its all about.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 136409


----------



## csk415 (Jan 31, 2015)

brian v said:


> View attachment 136401
> you will need this !


This shows speaker signal and low level audio input. I splice into speaker signal right?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Lines 33 and 34 without , lines 41and 42 without ..Unless she has the Pioneer upgaded system with amp same lines !


----------



## csk415 (Jan 31, 2015)

brian v said:


> Lines 33 and 34 without , lines 41and 42 without ..Unless she has the Pioneer upgaded system with amp same lines !


Did not come with upgraded system. Thanks for the info.


----------



## csk415 (Jan 31, 2015)

Found this today.


----------



## csk415 (Jan 31, 2015)

Done.. Took about 4 hrs. Probably could have done it quicker but I took my time. The loc took the longest. Pretty tight area. Had to add some wire to stock wires to make it easier. I was going to put amp across from sub but didn't want anything in the way if seat needed to fold down.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sweet , How is the sound .. Now all ya have to do is figure out the front stage .


----------



## csk415 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wont be diving into anything else. This is it. The kiddo wanted more bass and that's what she got. I was surprised how well the factory speakers sounded with it. Whats the issue with the front stage?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Weak speakers . OEM speakers are Yuck . I have always pulled them out .. 

Just me and just saying .


----------

